# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Martin Horspool, buggyrobot.com, Auckland, New Zealand

## Airicist

youtube.com/wendyandmart

vimeo.com/user3299693

facebook.com/buggyrobotcom-189534634421196

twitter.com/HorspoolRobots

----------


## Airicist

Robo-Dog

Published on Feb 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot Maker, Martin Horspool

Published on Jan 29, 2009




> Martin Horspool on TV 
> 
> Part of an arts programme called "The Gravy"
> 
> Directed by Brendan Withy, produced by sticky pictures for TVNZ 6 in NZ

----------


## Airicist

> A quick flick through some of the robots and projects I have built.

----------


## Airicist

D J Krunk Nut
August 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ballerina-Bot

Published on Dec 30, 2015

----------

